# Having a Really Hard Time



## bigweedo (Feb 10, 2008)

Whats up everyone,
Having a really hardtime trying to figure out whats going on with these plants!

They are in fox farm ocean forrest.
pH of plants are 6.5
Flushed them about a week ago and they are gradually getting worse.
Should I keep feeding them water for another week than gradually add nutes back? I can't figure out if it's nute burn or not!
BW


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 11, 2008)

Could Someone please help me out? These plants aren't getting better!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you post pics under regular light?  Hard to see anything with the HPS backlighting...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of light r u using and how far are they from the plant ??
what I see I am thinking it heat Burn from the lite but it is hard to tell with the way the pix came out..


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

yea the whole plant is yellow from the pics, darn hps. I believe you may have locked up your roots. What color is the run off? Might be a little nute burn, i see some brown spots right? I dont think the nutes is the big problem. Are you using extra perlite in that oceanforest? nice soil btw, what i choosed my first grow, which i just haversted yesterday, one goes today


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 11, 2008)

welp my reccomendation is, dont feed, make sure your lights are proper distance, are you using tap water? when was the last time you fed? are you using superthrive?

i'll post again when the questions get answered 

dc


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys! So i'm using a 400 watt hps and the plants are 12 inches away and the last time I fed was two weeks ago (1 tsp of 3-0-3 and 1 tsp of 0-13-14). For the pictures..the plants are yellowing a great deal and are starting to lose most of their fanleaves curling up at the ends. The HPS in the pictures doesn't really show the yellowing, but it is def. a problem. The color of my runoff the last time i flushed was a slight yellow. I am using tap water that is pH'd to 6.5

Help me I need the plants to survive!!! 

I've Also have been checking out pics on icmag.com and found a pic that is similar to my plants.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 11, 2008)

Rule of thumb, keep 400W HPS 36 inches from plant, 600W HPS 48 inches from plant.

How are you measuring your ph ? is it accurate ? when was it callibrated last ?


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Note** I changed the pictures to pictures you guys can hopefully see better.

I measure my pH with a digital meter which i got from a friend. I tested it about 3 weeks ago in bottled water that said it was pH'd to 7.5. It read to 7.4 so I thought it was pretty accurate.


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

You might be loosing her. When did this problem occur, it might just be better starting some new girlies anyways.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

IMO they do sound over nuted and all you said in the thread start that you were still watering after the flush, not good you need to let them air out after a flush till the soil is dry again. if you jsut kept on watering and watering and you may have caused a lock out. give them some time to air if you have a moisture meter for soil then use it to know when to water again. the yellowing is normally a N problem, and can be normal when flowering (related to bottom growth not whole plant) but the tips curling up says too much water. Id say let it dry out and do another pH test on the soil see where it sits and then move on. MOJO for the grow man hope it all works out .


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea, i've been watering when the plants are dried out ( put my finger down two-three inches in the soil and feel no moisture). I would love to start over but these babies are already 4 weeks into flowering and have been a nightmare! So after i let these plants dry out do I just feed them water again or do I start with a small dose of nutes?:hitchair:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo Ho bigweedo,

   You put your finger down into the soil 2-3 inches ?  You are probably feeling the soil at the top of the root ball. remember those roots will go all the way to the botton of the container. This is why you want to get a probe from say walmart or Kmart or just about anywhere that has a garden supply center. You can carefully place the probe all the way to the bottom of the container to see how much moisture is there. The guys are right on the money as far as the lights go, and here is another page of pics that I borrowed that you might compare against. Good luck

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

IMO you need to let it air out and then test pH of the soil if its ok then go back to 1/4 or 1/2 strength feedings. But you ahve to be sure that the soil is aired out before youwater again the top couple of inches will always seem dry. eg i transplanted mine over a week ago and my soil is still damp on a scale of 1(low) to 10 (high) my meter sits on 6 as of 10 mins ago. so that says i still have a day or so with the lights on before i have the need to water again.

Also, it was said in here that your lights should be between 36" and 48" off your plants thats way far off of them for a 400W HPS i have 2 400W lamps and they are never more than 10" off them,  HPS lumen and distance chart id say so long as the heat isnt that bad on the tops you can drop it down to them a bit more. to knwo if its too hot for the plant use the back of your hand hold it just above the canopy and stay for one minuet if your hand gets too hot then its too hot for the plants. if not you good to grow.


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I think i'm going to let them air out..test the Ph then give a low dose of nutrients. I might be back though!


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh and one last thing if you have settings on you camera you can set it to the tungston lighting setting and take clear pics of you plants while the lights are on :cool2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

they look like nute burn, if you fed and the plants were fine and then all of the sudden this problem occured then you know what it is. but if youve had a problem then it could be lack of nutes. if the problem started before the last feeding then the flush could have made it worse because you took all the nutes out you put back in. 

let us know because thats what matters.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

i would recommend moving to all organic ferts that are balanced so you know your not missing anything and this makes it harder to burn them also... just my two cents.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 12, 2008)

i have one simple question or 2, what are you using for pots, what size, how tall are your plants? i'll keep an eye out for a reply, if your certain your plants are drying out, then your plants are root bound and will restrict bud size.
example: maple trees canopy will not grow bigger than the micro roots under the soil spreading outward. plants have 2 roots systems, a. the tap root, shoots down into the soil, call it an anchor, and then you have your micro roots which spread outward. these guys are the ones that mainly grab your micro nutrients and send em on up the stock, there fragile and sometimes small as a hair. sorry for going off, i thought this might be useful to ya.

albiet i believe these guys to be on the money as well.
but if not that, check on this.


Dc


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

A 400 with an air cooled light can be  very close to the light.  That is not your problem.  Maybe ph could be lower.  maybe temp. need more parameters


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 12, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> IMO you need to let it air out and then test pH of the soil if its ok then go back to 1/4 or 1/2 strength feedings. But you ahve to be sure that the soil is aired out before youwater again the top couple of inches will always seem dry. eg i transplanted mine over a week ago and my soil is still damp on a scale of 1(low) to 10 (high) my meter sits on 6 as of 10 mins ago. so that says i still have a day or so with the lights on before i have the need to water again.
> 
> Also, it was said in here that your lights should be between 36" and 48" off your plants thats way far off of them for a 400W HPS i have 2 400W lamps and they are never more than 10" off them, HPS lumen and distance chart id say so long as the heat isnt that bad on the tops you can drop it down to them a bit more. to knwo if its too hot for the plant use the back of your hand hold it just above the canopy and stay for one minuet if your hand gets too hot then its too hot for the plants. if not you good to grow.


 

Thanks
Hay Dubb, just wondering if u got another pix that alittle bigger? I want to copy it..
So the further the light is the less lumin there is !  Wow having them to close would be alot of lumin for a 400 HPS..  But burn it up though..


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> A 400 with an air cooled light can be  very close to the light.  That is not your problem.  Maybe ph could be lower.  maybe temp. need more parameters


" pH of plants are 6.5"... according to the information that "I" have, dropping below 6.5 ph start to lock out P, mg, and Ca. The only benefits of lower ph, might allow more iron and manganese to be accepted. 
  An "aircooled" hood CAN be placed very close, but I don't see that he has stated that is what he has. The temperature and ventilation, are the only factors that will determine "how" close any light can be.  As always, the closer, more direct, the better.. WITHOUT exceeding acceptable temps at plant canopy.  
  There are two methods of lowering your temp's, more ventilation and move the source further away. 

  I'm actually leaning toward closets diagnosis on this one, at this point... ie. "pot size", supa'thrive, or heat stress. 
  A more thorough description of your grow, would help, ph of your runoff, and your tap water, _tepmeratures_,  ventilation, ect.


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 12, 2008)

My pots are 4 gallon square pots. I took the pH of the runoff a week ago and it was 6.4 and 6.5 in some plants. The temps have been a little low about a two weeks ago in the high 60's, but it is now from 75-83 and the humidity runs from 50-60 here and there. Ventilation is i keep the door to the closet open with a fan blowing fresh air into the closet. 

Over watering? I am letting them dry out, and will take the pH of the runoff. Anybody else want me to do something so it can help with their decision?


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmmmm...the environment sounds pretty good...


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 14, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Hay Dubb, just wondering if u got another pix that alittle bigger? I want to copy it..
> So the further the light is the less lumin there is ! Wow having them to close would be alot of lumin for a 400 HPS.. But burn it up though..


 
if you click om that one it will enlarge too, or it can be resized in window on the bottom right corner where it says 100% click that and choose a size  oh and thats number isnt how many lumen you plant is getting thats how many footcandles (how bright) its geting at that distance. Its also soundsing liek you may be getting a few things back on the right track give it some time and see. It always take a few days to see any changes in plants when its and envirinment factor thats changed.


----------

